# A little late...



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everybody. 
Yes, I know I'm a little late at introducing, I just get ahead of myself sometimes 
So, I'm originally from Europe (that's a summary) and am now living in the US. I have been riding since I was little on and off, but never got a horse, because we traveled so much. Since I started riding in Europe I have mostly ridden English, even though since I moved I wanted to try and see what Western is all about. I like to see the different forms and aspects of riding.
I will be getting my own horse in about a little over a year and just want to find out as much as I can before that. My sister-in-law and me want to go on a little property together. She is more experienced than me and has owned horses for over 10 years. 
And while someone might be wondering why I don't ask her all the questions - for one she lives far away right now (I will move closer to her in about a year) plus I figure the more input the better. As I said, I like to see all the aspects of it and just find out all I can. That is why my posts might be repetitive of things already posted before or seem a little basic. I just figured I cover the ground. The attitude towards horses is different, so what one person might consider groundwork can be something completely different for the next person. Therefore I ask general questions. 
Thanks for understanding and reading my little book here


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hi there and welcome to the HF!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum; lol it's okay! 
Continue to have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome 
Where in Europe did you move from?


----------



## Apollo (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new here as well. =)


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome! 
My2Geldings, my parents are from Poland, I was born in Germany and have an Austrian passport.... so I'm from Europe


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------

